
Wikivoyage – Free travel information around the globe by Wikipedia - treskot
http://en.wikivoyage.org/wiki/Main_Page
======
narcissus
Interesting: wikitravel.org has been around for a long time, and I wondered if
they were somehow related. They don't appear to be, but it is funny that both
have a "Destination of the month" as well as an "Off the beaten path" segment
on their front page.

I imagine there's a smaller number of people contributing to these wikis than
Wikipedia itself, so I hope that they don't end up cannibalising each other in
a way.

